# "Mannie" Has her wings clipped.



## Mannie (Nov 13, 2021)

I've had her for about 22 days now. She is pretty young, so how long do you think it will take for her wings to grow back?









She's just bird blastin' right now🦜


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Could be up to 6 months before they are molted out and the new ones come in.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I bought my birds within two weeks of each other. After 3 and a half months one is flying, but the other is still ground bound.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

It’s true; budgies also moult in stages so even after a few moults all her wing feathers may not still be out yet! But they’ll grow back in the end ☁

Mannie is a cutie! Hope to see more of her around here. Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices!

Be sure to read through the forums’ budgie articles and stickies to ensure you’re up to date on the best of budgie care!
If you have any questions afterwards please do ask as we’d love to help.

Cheers!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Do you know how old Mannie is?
Did you get her from a breeder?
It can take a good 6 months for all the flight feathers to come in as a budgie molts.
Are you certain Mannie is a female? Could you post the full frontal picture (from your avatar) so we can better see the cere?

I suggest you do not use shavings in the bottom of the cage.
Line it with packing paper or white paper towels instead.
This will make clean up much easier.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!**S*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Mannie1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Mannie said:


> I've had her for about 22 days now. She is pretty young, so how long do you think it will take for her wings to grow back?
> View attachment 259657
> 
> 
> She's just bird blastin' right now🦜


I hope you find this comment. Anyway I reset my phone not thinking about my account on this website and nooooow I lost it. So this is my new account



Cody said:


> Could be up to 6 months before they are molted out and the new ones come in.


OK and I'm preeetty sure she's a baby

TWO SUPER MODERATER COMMENTS ON MY POST!? IS THAT RARE


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please refer to my previous post in this thread and kindly respond to the questions and concerns.
Thank you.*


----------

